# Crescent #20 Northbound



## TVRM610 (Aug 2, 2007)

Rode the Crescent to Philly today, typing this from the Acela Lounge in the 30th Street Station while waiting for a Keystone to Harrisburg. Train arrived into Atlanta around 1 1/2 hours late (scheduled to arrive at 7:53, arrived 9:30). I was traveling in a Roomette with a friend, and I was absolutely amazed to hear that they kept the diner open for passengers boarding in Atlanta. The dining car staff consisted of LSA, two servers, and one chef. The LSA was very nice and proffesional, and I was very impressed. I ordered the Chicken, and it was one of the best tasting meals I have ever had on a train. Better than many meals pre-SDS. The service was a tad slow, but it was efficient none-the-less. Also of note, the Crescent is using Cloth Napkins.

Had an excellent sleeping car attendant, who was very friendly. He even came into the Diner while we were eating and asked if we were ready for our beds to be turned down yet. I don't remember his name, but he has been with Amtrak many years.

The only minor complaint was, and I really expected this, my friend took a picture of the train at a service stop and a dining car worker told him that he shouldnt be taking pictures of people without their permission. (The dining car worker was two car lengths down from where we were standing, and my friend was taking a zoomed out picture of the train with the station platforms in the background.) Oh well, at least he was KINDA polite about it.

The LSA also did a wonderful job informing everyone there would only be one call for lunch, and even came to our room and made sure we did not want to eat lunch. She was also working very hard to make everything run quickly during breakfast. I watched her wait two tables, clear tables, seat guests, and help prepare food in the kithchen. She is the type of LSA Amtrak needs!

All in all, Amtrak FAR exceeded my expectations so far, and I only hope this trip continues to be as great as it has started.


----------



## MrFSS (Aug 2, 2007)

TVRM610 said:


> Rode the Crescent to Philly today, typing this from the Acela Lounge in the 30th Street Station while waiting for a Keystone to Harrisburg. Train arrived into Atlanta around 1 1/2 hours late (scheduled to arrive at 7:53, arrived 9:30). I was traveling in a Roomette with a friend, and I was absolutely amazed to hear that they kept the diner open for passengers boarding in Atlanta. The dining car staff consisted of LSA, two servers, and one chef. The LSA was very nice and professional, and I was very impressed. I ordered the Chicken, and it was one of the best tasting meals I have ever had on a train. Better than many meals pre-SDS. The service was a tad slow, but it was efficient none-the-less. Also of note, the Crescent is using Cloth Napkins.
> Had an excellent sleeping car attendant, who was very friendly. He even came into the Diner while we were eating and asked if we were ready for our beds to be turned down yet. I don't remember his name, but he has been with Amtrak many years.
> 
> The only minor complaint was, and I really expected this, my friend took a picture of the train at a service stop and a dining car worker told him that he shouldn't be taking pictures of people without their permission. (The dining car worker was two car lengths down from where we were standing, and my friend was taking a zoomed out picture of the train with the station platforms in the background.) Oh well, at least he was KINDA polite about it.
> ...


Always glad to hear of the positive things folks encounter. Thanks for the nice report.


----------



## Robert (Aug 3, 2007)

Does Amtrak not offer any vegetarian choices to passengers? Everyone on here is always having the chicken or the beef, etc.


----------



## TVRM610 (Aug 3, 2007)

Robert said:


> Does Amtrak not offer any vegetarian choices to passengers? Everyone on here is always having the chicken or the beef, etc.


Yes they have vegetarian options. They had a cheese ravioli that i have heard is good. I also have seen veg. Lasagna and stir-frys on past menus.


----------

